# olympus om10



## dalebe (Apr 6, 2005)

i've recently acquired this olympus om10, my boss gave them to me for free, he said he never uses them anymore, i just wondered if anybody knew anything about them, i'm going to put it to the test this weekend.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great little SLRs!!! Don't you dare sell it!...    Well made, great lenses.

Here are some links:

http://www.mediajoy.com/en/cla_came/olympus-om10/

http://olympus.dementia.org/Hardware/



Congrats on the new addition, you will love it.


----------



## terri (Apr 7, 2005)

That was a pretty sweet giveaway!    :thumbup:   The body reminds me of the Pentax ME.    

You'll probably have a hard time putting it down once you've run a few rolls through it.      Congrats!!!


----------



## sbalsama (Apr 7, 2005)

OM-10 was the consumer version, I believe they sell manual adapters for it. Good optics is right, I love my OM-2 (although it's on the fritz now).


----------



## dalebe (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks very much for all your feedback, special thanks to mitica100 for providing those wonderful links.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 7, 2005)

dalebe said:
			
		

> thanks very much for all your feedback, special thanks to mitica100 for providing those wonderful links.


 
You're quite welcome. Let me know if I can be of more help.


----------

